# what trans fluid should i use?



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

i have a 01 jetta 1.8t manual and i wana change my trans fluid, whats good? what weight? brand? is 75w-90 amsoil gear oil good for it? or is that a bad choice? redline? help me out lol thank you.


----------

